# Cat now stays outside almost all day/night



## Tevez (Jul 13, 2005)

My cat is getting older (probably 13-14 years old) and he used to stay inside almost all day, going outside for a bit at night and then he would come back in

now he stays outside virtually ALL day, except maybe 15 minutes, where he comes back in to have some food, then wants out. 

my cat isn't running away and going somewhere else or hiding, he's sleeping outside in the grass or dirt in the back yard. I figured it's just the weather, as it's now summer and cooler out - but even when it's rainy he wants out there. He's not anti-social at all, so if I or any other member of my family goes outside, he'll jump all over you and demand pets like your typical cat would. he'd even chase you around and play, so.. I'm assuming it isn't health.

But really, why wouldn't he want to come inside anymore? Seems really confusing to me.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Mackie did the exact same thing; We believed he was more stimulated outside because even though we had another cat and toys he ignored them both; Is he fixed? if not please do it without delay!


----------



## Tevez (Jul 13, 2005)

nerilka said:


> Mackie did the exact same thing; We believed he was more stimulated outside because even though we had another cat and toys he ignored them both; Is he fixed? if not please do it without delay!


Yep he's fixed and antisocial with other cats (always has been, with the exception of two or three)

Just sleeps out there until/unless we come to visit him!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Is he outside because the weather is nicer -- did he just start it this summer? Or does he do it when the weather is cold too?


----------

